
PayPal President David Marcus Memo Leak  - anu_gupta
http://www.businessinsider.com/paypal-president-david-marcus-memo-leak-2014-2
======
pedalpete
Are we supposed to disagree with this? I sure don't. I want to use the
products I work on. In a market like Silicon Valley, I'm sure there are a ton
of places that would pick up the people that aren't keen to be at PayPal. Is
it just laziness that they don't go find jobs elsewhere?

Doesn't matter if you're in sales, engineering, merketing, whatever. If you
refuse to use what your working on, why are you working on it?

